# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  ماذا تتمنين أن تكون مهنة عريسك؟؟؟

## سنفورة

ماذا تتمنين أن تكون مهنة عريسك؟

 :Thinker2:   :Thinker2:   :Thinker2: 
   اريد ان أجس نبض البنات على حسب مختلف ارائهم و افكارهم ما هي المهنة التى تفضلينها لزوجك (في المستقبل)::::::


1 -تاجر

2- شرطي او ضابط

3- معلم , أستاذ , أستاذ جامعي 

4- محامي

5- لاعب كرة قدم محترف

6- ممثل

7- صيدلي

8- طبيب

أتمنى ان تشاركينا برأيك............


 :SnipeR (61):   :SnipeR (61):   :SnipeR (61):

----------


## سنفورة

بصراحة بفضل يكون زيي يعني انا شو راح اصير بعد ما اتخرج يكون واحد زيي !!!!!!!!!
 :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]محامي 

بس يكون من المحاميين المرتبين ( شخصية يعني )
:si (17)::si (17):

 [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي من الله منيح

----------


## ريمي

ولا اشي من المكتوب

----------


## totoalharbi

اهم شي يكون شخصية مش خيخة 
بافضل دكتور

----------


## اسلام الدولات

شرطي او ضابط بحبهم :Kiss 34: 
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :Kiss 34:  :Kiss 34:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*انا ما ابتفرق معي المهم يكون متعلم متلي ومعاه شهاده* :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

والله كنت أتمنى محامي أو مهندس 
وطلع نصيبي مهندس
بس عدوري صار دكتور هندسة

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]انا بحب يكون في الجيش سواء اكان شرطي
درك
او في الامن العام[/align]

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## سنفورة

> 


 :SnipeR (88): 

للبنات فقط

----------


## سنفورة

كيف عبود 
 :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):

----------


## بيلسان

المصيبه خايفه اتمنى وما احس اللا هوو بوجهي انا كل ما احكي بدي اشي حتى بالمزح بيطعلى  لهيك ما بدي اختار ولا احدد فالخيره فيما ختاره الله

----------

